# RO vs. Tap



## Asully70 (Aug 22, 2008)

So im starting up a 30 gallon saltwater tank. can I use tap water and cycle it for 2 weeks to a month with a damsel fish or do i need to use RO water? Then my second part of the questions is do i use water conditioner with tap water or RO water or do i just let it be? All help and input is appreciated


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

It really depends on your tap water quality and if you are doing a reef tank or not. I'd say if you aren't doing a reef tank, using tap water for the first initial setup is fine. And you should use a water conditioner with tap water but not with RO


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

I use tap for top offs and waterchanges.


----------



## Asully70 (Aug 22, 2008)

so i should use the water conditioner with the tap water? im not doing a reef tank just FO right now maybe FOWLR later


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Of course use water conditioner with tap water


----------

